# 2000 AutoCruise Valentine Manual and PMS5BWAH Wiring



## StewValentine (Jun 16, 2020)

Good afternoon
Does anyone have a manual for a 2000 AutoCruise Valentine? I've checked the Swift website, some of the information is relevant but not all.

Also I'm trying to understand the wiring of the PMS5BWAH. I've got an instruction manual for the PMS and contacted http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/index.htm but neither can help. Has anyone got a wiring diagram or even a photo of the back of their unit?

Regards
Stewart


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you Google, as apposed to searching this site you will see *many* threads on this forum and others.
Eg:- https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/5...ocruise-starspirit-pms5bwah-wiring-fuses.html


----------



## StewValentine (Jun 16, 2020)

Honestly I have spent hours searching Google and these forums. However most of the threads are years old so I assumed it would be better to start a new thread. Also, it looks like the few people with a manual or wiring diagram can only photocopy and post. I would be grateful for this but I was hoping that maybe someone had a scanned version they could email or even a photo of the back of their own unit so that I can see if there's any differences.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck.:wink2:


----------

